# Merry Christmas Movie Thread!



## Wayde (Jun 5, 2006)

Hey, it's that time of year for a Name your favorite Christmas movie thread!

I'll start.

My favorite Christmas movie is Die Hard.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I loved the first Home Alone movie I laughed so hard even though it was so over the top.


----------



## Wayde (Jun 5, 2006)

Home Alone is a good choice. I think my son is now old enough that he'd like it, we'll have to rent it this season.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

If you haven't already seen it Mr. Magorium's Wonder Emporium is also a great Christmas sort of movie I did a review about it here.


----------



## deacongreg (Jul 29, 2008)

This is not a movie, but for me, Christmas, is not Christmas until I see The Grinch That Stole Christmas. Just hearing Boris Karloff`s voice, is eerie.


----------



## redduck21502 (Oct 23, 2008)

My favorite is The Polar Express. Now that I have it on Blu-Ray, it's even better. The sub really cranks when the train pulls up!!!
This movie really shows off the 1080p format.


----------



## deacongreg (Jul 29, 2008)

That is good. Somehow I missed this one.


----------



## steverc (Jan 5, 2008)

Oh man! That’s not fair. I love action adventure but may favorite Christmas move always has been and still is “It’s a Wonderful Life”.:bigsmile:

Steve
http://www.kn7f.com/Theater/Finished/


----------



## deacongreg (Jul 29, 2008)

I think we all love this Jimmy Stewart classic.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Here is another good family Christmas movie:







*The Christmas shoes,*
A young boy tries to get a pair of Christmas shoes for his dying mother (warning, this movie is a bit of a tear jerker) Its not an amazing film acting wise but the story is very warm and fuzzy.


----------



## redduck21502 (Oct 23, 2008)

Wayde said:


> Hey, it's that time of year for a Name your favorite Christmas movie thread!
> 
> I'll start.
> 
> My favorite Christmas movie is Die Hard.



It's funny you started the thread with this one, my wife and I argue a lot over whether this is a Christmas movie or not. I claim that it is, with the Christmas party, the santa hat on the dead guy, the Christmas tape used to hold his gun on his back at the end. It all screams Christmas to me, but some think it's just an action/adventure movie that happens to fall on Christmas.

Hey, it beats the tv channel that shows Harry Potter as a Christmas movie.


----------



## Richard W. Haines (Jul 9, 2007)

The Alistair Simm version of Dicken's "A Christmas Carol".
A Christmas "noir".


----------



## redduck21502 (Oct 23, 2008)

I am surprised more people have not posted their favorites.
While The Polar Express is my favorite due to picture quality and color. One of my all time favorites is The Family Man. I'm a big Nicholas Cage fan already, and a story similar to It's a Wonderful Life makes it all the better. Not the best to show off the LCD, but a great movie. I only wish they would have left out the F-Bomb in the bowling alley, totally gratuitous.


----------

